# Miami



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Miami
Composer: Gérard Montreuil (1927 - 1991)


Born in Canada, Gérard Montreuil (1927 - 1991) studied harmony, composition and orchestration under several well-known teachers including Richard Benda of the Institute of Tonal Engineering of New York. He also obtained a certificate in orchestration from the Berklee College of Music in Boston. With his ability to play several instruments (piano, guitar, clarinet and double bass), he performed regularly on radio and television as both instrumentalist and conductor.

As part of Divertissements pour guitare, Miami is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 3 repertoire.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicely done, as usual! 

Interesting guitar - what is the tuning on the lower strings?


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

bw66 said:


> Nicely done, as usual!
> 
> Interesting guitar - what is the tuning on the lower strings?


thanks you can tune with variety of options, I simply made string 7-10 as DCBA. Note it is different with N Yepes' tuning


----------

